# Cat doesn't like my face.



## Misterious (Nov 19, 2014)

Is there a reason why cats dont like our heads next to them? Do they find it as I'm going to attack them? When im sleeping at night Oreo will some times walk up to my face and look at me but she doesn't like it when i put my face close to her. 

Also i saw on some videos that cats sometimes head butt you, is that a sign for affection/trust when that happens?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Both MowMow and Neelix give face mashes and head butts. Book however doesn't faces near him.


He's fine to lay near me but if I move my face close he moves away.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

I think it probably varies per cat. Jasper looks like a living stuffed animal, so it's hard not to bury your face in his fluff every so often  I get so much cat hair in my beard sometimes from doing this haha, so now I have to double check it before I go out to make sure I don't have any residual fluff there.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_Misterious_ I always think that nose touches or licks=kisses, and head butts=hugs....yes both signs of affection and trust.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My cats now are used to us kind of smelling each other nose to nose. They will let me kiss them on the head sometimes but neither one will head butt. And I think sometimes they don't like the move because maybe they think we will bite them?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mr. Jazz has always been a head butter...the one that totally blew my mind, is Midnight, aka Pretty girl Bright eyes!
When she adopted me at work, she would stand in my lap, put her front paws on my shoulders, and proceed to give me Eskimo nose kisses! And it's something she continues to this day at home!
Little Skittles will rub her head on my chin, and has lightly taken my chin in her teeth before, with a very gentle love bite!
They are all so different in how they show us affection!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TranquilityBlue said:


> I think it probably varies per cat. Jasper looks like a living stuffed animal, so it's hard not to bury your face in his fluff every so often  I get so much cat hair in my beard sometimes from doing this haha, so now I have to double check it before I go out to make sure I don't have any residual fluff there.


LOL! This made me chuckle!
A man with cat hair stuck in his beard, I think, is rather appealing! 
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah I think guys that would admit face diving into their kitty's fur are awesome, lol. There is an appeal, I agree with Sharon.

My cat Maya is funny. She hates being held or cuddled, I get that. But if I hold her up to me, she will always avoid eye contact! She will always turn her head in the opposite direction, or face down and bury her face in my clothing, even if I give her slow blinks. She has been more tolerant of me carrying her, but I know she's still resistant. She will, however, stare at me intently with large eyes and meow constantly at me whenever she wants me to play "fetch" with her or is dying to eat G's left overs.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

10cats2dogs said:


> A man with cat hair stuck in his beard, I think, is rather appealing!
> Sharon


Seriously, that's the guy I've been waiting for.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

gosh, you guys flatter me  I have auburn hair but my beard is bright red, and it really stands out against Jasper's hair when it gets stuck there. It doesn't help that it seems to attract fur like a magnet. I must be ever vigilant if I don't want people thinking my beard is turning white haha


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, speaking as a non-cat, I can't say I like other people mashing their faces against me very much either. A casual touch of a hand on the arm? Not particularly weird from a family member or someone I'm friends with. Someone walking up and mashing their face into my arm? Uh, creepy as heck! 

...Also, cats don't see clearly up close, so having a great big, blurry, blob coming at you probably isn't too comfortable for some cats, particularly since they can't see your facial expressions when your face is an inch from theirs.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Munch hates it, too. Sometimes I can't help myself and just HAVE to kiss him... he looks horrified lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Munch hates it, too. Sometimes I can't help myself and just HAVE to kiss him... he looks horrified lol


This is Book. He makes these ridiculous faces and sounds when I kiss him. Now when I kiss him I tell him how Mommy kisses must corrode flesh.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Many a times a day, I just can't walk past my cats without "grabbing" their face between my hands and kiss their little heads! 90% of the time they put up with it and just sigh and keep doing whatever they were doing before I so rudely interrupted them.

But all my cats absolutely *love* giving headbutts and eskimo kisses to my face!


----------

